# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μικρού μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Newbie με τα παπαγαλάκια

## vasilis1993

καλησπερα, με λενε Βασιλη και ειμαι νεο μελος εδω :happy:
μέσα στην βδομάδα θα πάω να πάρω το πρώτο μου παπαγαλάκι :happy: :happy: . Είμαι ανάμεσα σε budgie και  Cockatiel. 
 Σχετικά με τι διαμονή του : Καταρχάς θα το έχω στο δωμάτιο μου, και θα ήθελα να μάθω αν θα υπάρξει κάποιο πρόβλημα υγείας (είτε σε μένα, είτε στο πουλάκι). επίσης ε λόγω 3ης λυκείου το πρόγραμμα μου είναι λιγααακι περίεργο, δηλαδή μπορεί να πάω για ύπνο κατά τις 2-3 το βράδυ. το πουλάκι τι θα κάνει, πως θα κοιμάται με το φως αναμμένο? 

Σχετικά με το τι θα χρειαστώ: το μόνο που έχω είναι ένα κλουβάκι ενός φίλου που δεν το χρειάζεται ποια, απ ότι θυμάμαι είναι μεγαλούτσικο(διαστάσεις θα ξέρω αύριο ίσως) εκτός από το κλουβί τι άλλο θα χρειαστώ για να ζήσει σωστά το πουλάκι μου?(παιχνίδια, τροφές, λιχουδιές)

Σχετικά με την εκπαίδευση: ποιο από τα δυο είναι ποιο εύκολο να το μάθω ανεβαίνει στο χέρι μου και να βγαίνει από το κλουβάκι, και να κάθετε πάνω μου γενικά?

αυτά τα λίγα για τώρα!!
Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!

----------


## vagelis76

Βασίλη καλώς όρισες από τα όμορφα και κοντινά Χανιά!!!!!!

Κάνεις πολύ καλά που ψάχνεις πληροφορίες πριν ακόμα αποκτήσεις το μικρό σου φιλαράκι.Θα σου πρότεινα λοιπόν να το ψάξεις καλά και να καταλήξεις στο είδος εκείνο που σου ταιριάζει καλύτερα.Και όταν λέω ταιριάζει ....τι ζητάς από ένα παπαγάλο,τι μπορείς να του προσφέρεις (υλικά,χρόνο,φροντίδα ) και ποιές οι απαιτήσεις του.
Σαν ξεκίνημα είναι καλό που σκέφτεσαι μικρού μεγέθους παπαγάλο,μελέτησε τα είδη εδω μέσα και αν χρειαστείς βοήθεια " χτύπα " .
Βρίσκομαι Ρέθυμνο και έρχομαι Χανιά σχεδόν κάθε μέρα λόγω δουλειάς,οπότε μπορούμε να τα πούμε και από κοντά ή και να ψάξουμε μαζί,αν θέλεις.

----------


## vasilis1993

ευχαριστώ για το καλωσόρισμα!!
διάβασα αρκετά από τα θέματα του forum και έτσι κατέληξα σε αυτά τα δυο είδη.. όσο για τα υλικά  θα πάρω ότι χρειαστεί το πουλάκι, δεν έχω πρόβλημα.ο χρόνος που μπορώ να του διαθέσω είναι περίπου 1 ώρα το μεσημέρι και μετά τις 8 όσο χρειαστεί. από φροντίδα θα προσπαθήσω να κάνω οτι καλύτερο μπορώ, με τη βοήθεια σας φυσικά!!

----------


## andreas142

Καλώς όρισες αν μπορείς βάλε μια φωτογραφία το κλουβάκι

----------


## vasilis1993

> Καλώς όρισες αν μπορείς βάλε μια φωτογραφία το κλουβάκι


το κλουβάκι θα το έχω αύριο-μεθαύριο και θα βάλω τότε φώτο

----------


## vagelis76

Βασίλη 1 ώρα είναι λίγη για να καταφέρεις πράγματα ( εξημέρωση και αργότερα εκπαίδευση ).Κάποιο άλλο μέλος της οικογένειας θα μπορεί να ασχολείται λίγο μαζί του μέσα στην ημέρα???
Δες ξανα τη προηγούμενη απάντηση γιατί δε φάνηκε ολόκληρη πριν...

----------


## vasilis1993

> Βασίλη 1 ώρα είναι λίγη για να καταφέρεις πράγματα ( εξημέρωση και αργότερα εκπαίδευση ).Κάποιο άλλο μέλος της οικογένειας θα μπορεί να ασχολείται λίγο μαζί του μέσα στην ημέρα???
> Δες ξανα τη προηγούμενη απάντηση γιατί δε φάνηκε ολόκληρη πριν...


το είδα την απάντηση ολοκληρωμένη. λόγω του ότι είμαι αρχάριος πηγαίνω πιο πολύ προς τα budgie. η 1 το πολύ 2 ώρες θα είναι το μεσημέρι, το απόγευμα μετά τις 8 θα μπορώ να του αφιερώσω πολύ χρόνο, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν θα είναι καλό για το πουλάκι, γιατί ίσως να θέλει να ξεκουραστεί... (αν δεν έχω απαντήσει σε κάποια άλλη ερώτηση πείτε το μου!!!)

PS @vagelis76  ευχαριστώ πολύ για την πρόταση σου, αλλα λόγω τού οτι  δεν μένω μέσα στην πόλη ειναι λιγάκι δύσκολο να βρεθούμε.

----------


## demis

κοιτα αν ειναι ηδη εξημερωμενο και εχεις και καποιον να ασχολειται μαζι του οσο εσυ λύπεις για να μη νιωθει μονο του τοτε θα ειναι μια χαρα η του παιρνεις και ενα ταιρι το οποο να ειναι και αυτο εξημερωμενο να χεις ενα ζευγαρακι που θα παιζει και μαζι σου. Αν ομως παρεις ενα αγριο και ασχολεισαι μαζι του  μια δυο ωρες τη μερα τοτε δεν θα μπορεσεις να το εξημερωσεις ευκολα! η καλυτερη λυση ειναι να παρεις δυο εξημερωμενα πουλια, τα κοκατιλ΄ειναι πολυ καλα πουλια και παρολου που εχουν ταιρι δενονται και με το αφεντικο τους και 10 μαζι να εχεις παλι δενονται μαζι σου. τα μπατζυ ειναι λιιιιγο πιο δυσκολο αν εχεις δυο να δεθουν μαζι σου.

----------


## vasilis1993

το πουλάκι θα μένει μόνο του απο τις 8 μεχρι τις 4 και δεν θα ειναι κανεις αλλος σπιτι...
μετα τις 4 θα μπορω να ασχολούμαι μαζι του 1-2 ωρες και μετα ξανα κατα τισ 8.
θα αντιμετωπίσω μεγάλο πρόβλημα?

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

Καλημέρα και καλώς ήρθες!!! κοίτα λογικά επειδή είσαι 3η λυκείου θα έχεις παρά πολύ διάβασμα σωστά? μια με δυο ώρες το μεσημέρι δεν αρκούν τουλάχιστον όχι για να το εξημερώσεις και για να κάθετε πάνω σου.  Λόγο του γεμάτου σου χρόνου από διαβάσματα, φροντιστήρια, σχολεία κλπ πιστεύω ότι θα καταλήξεις με ένα άγριο πουλάκι που δεν θα σε πλησιάζει για τον πολύ απλό λόγο ότι δεν θα σε πολύβλεπει μέσα στην μέρα. Ειδικά αυτό που λες ότι από τις 8 μέχρι τις 4 θα είναι μόνο του αυτές τις ώρες το πουλάκι θα είναι πιο ενεργό. Μετά τις 8 συνήθως(τουλάχιστον στο δικό μου) είναι η ώρα για ύπνο και είναι πολύ νωχελικά οπότε όση ώρα και να του διαθέσεις τότε τσάμπα θα πάει γτ θα νυστάζει! Γτ δεν το παίρνεις αμέσως μετά τις πανελλήνιες σου που θα έχεις άπειρο χρόνο να το εκπαιδεύσεις και να επιτύχεις αυτά που θες ? στο θέμα του παπαγάλου τώρα εγώ προτείνω κοκατίλ διότι αυτό έχω από μπάτζι δεν ξέρω και πολλά. Σχετικά με το κοκατίλ όπως ήδη θα έχεις διαβάσει εδώ είναι πουλιά που με την κατάλληλη προσέγγιση μπορούν να γίνουν πολύ καλά και ήρεμα απέναντι σου. Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα και να μην σε απογοήτευσα φιλικά πάντα!!!!!!!  :winky:

----------


## vasilis1993

όσο να ναι απογοητεύτηκα... δηλαδή προτείνετε να μην πάρω τώρα, και να πάρω αργότερα που θα εχω περισσότερο χρόνο? πόσες ωρες θελει περίπου τι μέρα να ασχολούμαι μαζι του?

----------


## andreas142

Baσιλή εάν δεν διαθέτεις αρκετό χρόνο για να γίνεις φίλος με τον παπαγάλο σου μπορείς να πάρεις ενά μεγαλύτερο κλουβάκι και να πάρεις ενά ζευγαράκι παπαγαλάκια πρέπει όμως απαραίτητα να φροντίζεις την διατροφή τους , την καθαριότητα και κάποια παιχνιδάκια για να ασχολολούνται

----------


## vasilis1993

την διατροφή και την καθαριότητα ασφαλώς και θα την φροντίζω, αλώστε δεν θέλει και πολύ χρόνο. για να μπορέσω να γίνω φίλος με το παπαγαλάκι πόσες  ωρεσ την ημέρα θα πρεπει να ασχολούμαι μαζι του?

----------


## vagelis76

Κοίτα μπορεί να είσαι όλη μέρα σπίτι και να κάθεσαι στο pc ή τη τηλεόραση και απλά να είναι δίπλα σου ή κοντά σου,αυτό δε λέγετε ενασχόληση με το παπαγάλο.
Μπορεί να του παραχωρείς μόνο μια ώρα και να ασχολείσαι ουσιαστικά μαζί του,κάνοντας πράγματα και δίνοντας δραστηριότητες στο πουλί και να είναι αρκετό.Αυτό εξαρτάται από το πουλί και πόσο θα δεθεί μαζί σου.Η 1 ώρα που λες τώρα για αρχή είναι πολύ λίγη και αφού κάποιο άλλο μέλος της οικογένειας δε θα ασχολείται μαζί του,θα είναι δύσκολο και στην εξημέρωση του αλλά πολύ περισσότερο στην εκπαίδευσή του.
Θα σου έλεγα να το αφήσεις προς το παρόν και να το κάνεις αργότερα,γιατί όσο πλησιάζουν και οι πανελλήνιες αυτή η 1 ώρα ίσως γίνει 1/2 και θα φτάνει μόνο για τη φροντίδα του.Έτσι θα βάλεις σε μια διαδικασία το πουλί να είναι ίσως διστακτικό στο να σε εμπιστευτεί. 
Εσύ αποφασίσεις όμως,εμείς απλά σου λέμε τη γνώμη μας πατριωτάκι.

----------


## vasilis1993

ακριβός την γνώμη σας ζητάω κι εγώ. Βαγγέλη, στο προηγούμενο ποστ ανέφερες ότι αν ασχολούμαι έστω και μία ώρα την ημέρα δίνοντας του δραστηριότητες ίσως να είναι αρκετό. σε τί δραστηριότητες αναφέρεσαι ?

----------


## vagelis76

Όταν πλέον έχει εξημερωθεί και μας έχει εμπιστευτεί...άρα έρχεται κοντά μας,μπορούμε να κάνουμε τα πάντα με το παπαγάλο μας.Να παίξουμε,να κάνουμε κατασκευές από ξύλο,να κάνουμε δουλειές στο σπίτι,να βγούμε στη βεράντα που θα έχει ήλιο και φυσικά να του μιλάμε συνεχώς.Όλα τα παραπάνω δε, όταν έχουμε λάβει όλες τις προφυλάξεις που πρέπει και αν το επιτρέπει η εξημέρωση του και ο χαρακτήρας του.
Το θέμα είναι όμως Βασίλη οτι για να φτάσεις να σε εμπιστευτεί ένα πουλί που θα πάρεις από πετ σοπ και ίσως άγριο ή ημιάγριο θέλει πολύ χρόνο και σε διάρκεια αλλά και ποσότητα.Μετά την εξημέρωση του αν το "παραμελήσεις" και ασχολήσε μόνο 1 ώρα θα σε αμφισβητήσει και ίσως χάσεις την εμπιστοσύνη του.Εκείνο δε θα καταλάβει οτι εσύ πρέπει να διαβάσεις γιατί έχεις στόχο να επιτύχεις κάτι,θα το λάβει ώς εγκατάλειψη...

----------


## vasilis1993

με όλα αυτά που μου είπατε εχω αρχίσει και έχω αμφιβολίες για το αν πρέπει να πάρω ένα πουλάκι...αλλά από την άλλη θελω πολύ να αγοράσω ένα

----------


## andreas142

Τα παπαγαλάκια είναι πραγματικά θαυμάσια πουλάκια! είχα και εγω παλαιότερα ! γίνονταί πολύ ήμερα αν ασχολήθεις μαζί τους ! είναι σχετικά ευκολά πουλάκια και δένονται με τον προστάτη τους .Δεν έχουν ιδιαίτερο κόστος για την συντήρηση τους . Μπορείς να αποφύγεις έξοδα εάν είσαι καλός στις κατασκευές.Φίλε μου σκέψου το σοβαρά πριν κάνεις οτιδήποτε .

----------


## vasilis1993

το έχω σκεφτεί σοβαρά και ξέρω οτι είναι μεγάλη ευθύνη να έχεις ένα ζωάκι(άλλωστε, έχω και άλλα ζωάκια(αράχνες)). το μόνο που με εμποδίζει από το να πάρω ένα πουλάκι, είναι ότι 1-2 ώρες που θα μπορώ να του αφιερώνω το μεσημέρι(γιατί το βράδυ μπορώ παραπάνω) δέν  είναι  αρκετές για να εξημερωθεί...

----------


## andreas142

οι ώρες  είναι λίγες για  να εξημερωθεί φιλέ μου αλλά αν πάρεις ενά μεγαλύτερο κλουβάκι θα μπορούσες να βάλεις μέσα ενά ζευγαράκι και ετσί δεν θα γίνεις εσύ το ταίρι του παπαγάλου σου . Η επιλογή είναι δική σου φίλε μου

----------


## vasilis1993

δηλαδή αν πάρω ένα ζευγάρι, με αυτές τις 2 ώρες θα μπορέσω να τα εξημερώσω ?

----------


## andreas142

Μπα το θεωρώ δύσκολο φιλέ μου .Σου ειπα να πάρεις ζευγαρακί για να κάνει παρέα το ενά στο άλλο απο την στιγμή που εσύ δεν θα έχεις το απαραίτητο χρόνο για να γίνεις εσύ ο ίδιος ο σύντροφός του παπαγάλου σου.

----------


## andreas142

Φίλε μου πριν χρόνια είχα πάρει ένα ringneck στο οποίο αφιέρωνα παρά πολύ χρόνο δυστυχώς ποτέ δεν κατάφερε να γίνει ήμερο και να αποτινάξει τις φοβίες του .Ο λόγος που πιστεύω ποτέ δεν έγινε εφικτή η εξήμερωση του ήταν ισώς η προηγούμενη ζωή του . Το είχα αγοράσει απο ένα μαγαζί το οποίο είχε πολλά ζωάκια ομως δε τους πρόσφερε αυτά τα οποία θα τα κάλυπταν . Ζούσαν σε άθλίες συνθηκές . Συνεπώς φίλε μου αν αποφασίσεις να πάρεις θα πρέπει να ψάξεις παρά πολύ απο που θα πάρεις το πουλάκι σου γιατί ο τρόπος που έχει ζήσει πριν το πάρουμαι ισώς έχει σημαδέψει την ζωή του χωρίς βεβαιά να αποτελέι δικό μας άλλοθι για την μη αφιέρωση αρκετό χρόνο απο το μέρος μας.

----------


## demis

Σου ειπα και πριν το καλυτερο θα ειναι να παρεις ενα εξημερωμενο ζευγαρι αν ειναι ηδη εξημερωμενο με μια δυο ωρες θα μπορεις να παιζεις μαζι τους. ετσι κ αλλιως δεν θα ειναι για παντα ετσι το προγραμμα σου, μεχρι το καλοκαιρι θα χεις καθαρισει και απο το σχολειο και απο ολα παρτο κατα την ανοιξη ν α συνηθισει το κλουβι και τον χορο και μετα απο ενα μηνα που θα χεις τελειωσει κ το σχολειο θα ειναι ολο δικο σου, δεν ηρθε και η συντελια του κοσμου και γω μεχρι τοτε μαλλον θα περιμενω για τον νεο μου φιλαρακι!!!!

----------


## vasilis1993

εξημερωμένα πουλιά θα υπάρχουν στα πετ σοπ? γιατί σε όλα όσα έχω πάει τα έχουν μέσα σε ένα μεγάλο κλουβί

----------


## andreas142

Φιλέ μου επειδή εισαί απο Κρήτη ρωτά το μέλος vaggeli76 με p.m. να σε βοηθήσει

----------


## andreas142

Πρεπεί να προσέξεις ιδιαίτερα την υγειηνή στο μαγαζί που θα πας! την καθαρηότητα , το αν τα ζωακιά ανα είδος βρίσκονται σε μία κλουβά χωριστά το κάθε είδος η  χύμα όλα μεσά σε μία κλουβά διαφορετικές ράτσες σε μία κλουβά πράγμα που αποτελέι κακή ένδειξη . το εάν τα πουλάκιά φαίνονται άρρωστα για παράδειγμα ! 
1

----------


## mimakos

καλως ηρθες.Εγω εχω παρει ενα budgie ειναι εξιμερομενο.οταν πρωτοεβαλα το χερι μου ανεβηκε αμεσος απανω

----------


## vagelis76

Βασίλη θα σε μπερδέψουμε περισσότερο μου φαίνεται....
1.Εξημερωμένο πουλί στα πετ σοπ δύσκολα θα βρεις,τουλάχιστον εγώ στη πόλη σου που έχω γυρίσει όλα τα πετ,τα βλέπω άγρια.
2.Αν πάρεις ζευγάρι,θα είναι πιο δύσκολο να τα εξημερώσεις και τα 2 γιατί έχει το ένα τη παρέα του άλλου και δύσκολα σε βάζει στο κοπάδι του..
3.ψάξε το θέμα και μη βιαστείς να πάρεις,θα σου πρότεινα να το πάρεις κατά το Πάσχα και αυτό γιατί πιστεύω οτι σε βολεύει χρονικά.Αν το πάρεις λίγο καιρό πριν τις πανελλήνιες,θα είσαι έτοιμος να ξεκινήσεις την εξημέρωση μετά από αυτές.Και εσύ θα έχεις περισσότερο χρόνο,αλλά και εκείνο θα έχει γνωρίσει το νέο περιβάλλον του και δε θα είναι φοβισμένο.

Αν θέλεις πάντως ο καφές ισχύει όποτε σε βολεύει,και αν θέλεις επίσης θα έχω και το μικρό μαζί μου να πάρεις μια γεύση από κοκατιλ.....

----------


## vasilis1993

μάλλον προς το Πάσχα βλέπω να γίνετε η αγορά...αλλά δύσκολο πράγμα η υπομονή!

----------


## demis

Μπα δεν ειναι δυσκολο μεχρι τοτε θα διαβαζεις θα ενημερωνεσαι απο το φορουμ και μετα θα εισαι ετοιμος.. περυσι ημουν στη θεση σου  καριβως ομως μονο που εγω ειχα περισσοτερο χρονο και ξερω πως κατα το μαρτιο μεχρι το καλοκαιρι θα χεις αλλα να σε απασχολουν  και δεν θα σκεφτεσαι τοσο τον παπαγαλο, οποτε θα περασει γρηγορα ο καιρος.

----------

